# My Flipfold and Uline Bags.



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

My brand new Flipfold T-shirt folder (yes, I do love it) gives me a folded shirt in 9x12". 

Now, I wanna buy a carton (1000 pcs) of uline polyethylene bags and they offer them in 10x15" and 11x14". One is taller and one is wider. I know this is stupid but honestly I can't decide which would work better.

I have a stupid dilemma. Help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are looking at the self-seal bags, I would go with the 10X15. Then you would have very little play on the sides and you can self seal the top flap to fit the 12 inch tall folded shirt.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree\Sandy Jo


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Gotcha. Will do. I knew it was that simple, I just needed someone to give me the go ahead. Thanks.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I use a 10" wide bag works perfect. I use a 10 x 14" inch vented bag with suffocation warning printed on the bag and I seal it with a 4 x 6" sticker, and it works slick !


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah don't be like me i have the uline bags to but i have the 10X13 i should have went biger! oh,well next time after i use thees hunders. LOL


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you ever sell sweatshirts you'll be happy you have the wider bags.


----------

